# Offshore Saturday



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

I was wanting to go offshore this Saturday AM and try my luck Snapper fishing. Possibly at 3 Barges. I have been offshore trolling several times now but I would say the farthest I’ve been out is a mile. Anyone interested in joining? Should be a great day for it Saturday, but I would prefer not go alone. 

Also, with Fort Pickens being closed, is there an alternant public reef that may be easier to paddle to? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Longboarder850 said:


> I was wanting to go offshore this Saturday AM and try my luck Snapper fishing. Possibly at 3 Barges. I have been offshore trolling several times now but I would say the farthest I’ve been out is a mile. Anyone interested in joining? Should be a great day for it Saturday, but I would prefer not go alone.
> 
> Also, with Fort Pickens being closed, is there an alternant public reef that may be easier to paddle to? Any help is greatly appreciated.


It should be really good weather and water this weekend


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

I am not 100% to the location that we are planning on hitting this weekend. But I do know that we had 3 bardges in mind. We would be fishing saturday morning as well.


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Once you decide when and where your launching from on Saturday, let me know. My wife and I are going out on our tandem hobie and it would definitley be nice to go in a group if possible.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok cool. It will be me (outback) and 2 others (revo and outback). But I will let you know. I think I am going to talk to them tonight and get a little game plan together.


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Great! look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Saturday does look good and I need to get out this weekend after blowing last weekend off because of that dud storm Karen.

3 barges is the one of the closest places to shore, there are a couple of other spots nearby but I would like to head out to the barges or maybe USS Massachusetts.

Let me know when you plan to head out and we can meet up at Chickenbone.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

hey guys. I am working it all out with the dudes from work. My cell is 850 319 8677. Shoot me a text and I will keep you informed on the time we are meeting. But think we are heading out that way as well.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

btw Caim Pickens is still closed so you will have to launch from chickenbone...


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah figured


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

What time were you guys planning on being on the beach? Think we were going to paddle off at sunrise


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

I'll probably pull in around 6:30 and be ready to head out by 7 from Chickenbone.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i think im gonna head out of chickenbone also how far do yall plan on running and are any of you on paddle yaks or hobies ???


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

3 barges and brobies


----------



## monster_catcher (Oct 8, 2013)

me and my buddy were out there a few hours ago. Is chickenbone the best place to launch at? I'm just starting to get into kayaks and trying to find the best spots. We are planning on going out early tomorrow morning also if anyone would like to join.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

It all depends on what your doing. We did it because it was as close to the spot we were fishing as we could get


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Howd yall do?


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

I could be way off. But since Pickens was closed 3 bardges was the closest deeper water fishing we could do. On the way out we all trolled a variety of things. All got.hits with kings and Spanish. Everyone who had never been gulf fishing was loving it. Got out to the site and there was a large amount of boats fishing and diving. So fishing the wreck kinda sucked and to be honest for the hour we were there no one pulled anything special. May be overfished being public and close.... But we trolled back and all caught more kings and Spanish. 

Personally I jigged at the wreck and pulled up the biggest Spanish I have ever caught.... That is until the shark decided to take it below min for me..... Haha big top water hit. I loved it. 

All in all.... Wished there were more fish but we all had a blast. And we need trolling motors hahaha


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Had a blast as it was my first time fishing from the yak in the gulf. Watched you guys catch all the fish but enjoyed catching some bonita and Spanish. Brobie alliance was out in force.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

We need to make a signature with that name haha


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i seen yall launching this mornin wanted to fish the wrecks but wasnt up for the paddle ended up getting my limit of kings straight out from chickenbone and had some fun with the bobo's was back on the beach by 10:30 glad 2 hear everyone else had a good day 2


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

There's a lil but of other stuff in that area the barges is in the bottom left corner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Oops forgot pic


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife and I caught 4 decent size kings on the paddle back! Got a double hookup at one point. Other than than, Bonita and Spanish... no keeper Snapper.
Overall a fun day on the water


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome man, I was hoping that you guys would come back with something good. I was worried about my keys hahaha


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Nice meeting you guys. I take it you got your keys back...


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Yep good day out! excuse the bad photos, shooting with a iphone through a plastic waterproof case.




























Bonita!


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice pics man, I need to bring my camera and shoot some cool shots of the stuff before launch. Mornings on the water are so nice.

And i look freakishly large in my kayak.... fat man in a small boat haha :/


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

It was nice meeting all of y'all Saturday. Thx for the pics Loruna. I don't think I can post pics directly from my phone but I've got a nice pic of the crew at 3 barges. We might go again Sunday morning weather permitting. This time it might just be a trolling trip. Can't see myself going 3.5 plus to the spot to get heckled by a bunch of ignorant, beer belly, yahoos with Johnson two thirsty fives on the back of their boats fishing the closest overfished spot on the map.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

caim said:


> Nice pics man, I need to bring my camera and shoot some cool shots of the stuff before launch. Mornings on the water are so nice.
> 
> And i look freakishly large in my kayak.... fat man in a small boat haha :/


You would make Chris Farley proud lol:thumbup: No you just need to move into a van down by the river.


----------



## caim (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol.... I may just do that


----------

